# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir > MONTORO >  Embalse de Montoro 2013.

## REEGE

A petición de nuestro forero Montoro86 he creado éste hilo donde poder poner fotos e información de éste embalse de la parte manchega del Guadalquivir. Perdona pero acabo de ver tu mensaje.
Esperamos ansiosos ese aporte y las fotos que seguro nos gustarán...
Un saludo y adelante.

----------


## montoro86

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

He subido una foto del arroyo de las carretas hecha esta mañana y se puede ver el aporte de agua que estaba haciendo al embalse de montoro.
No se muy bien como subir las fotos aunque he leido donde pone como hacerlo si alguien me puede dar un consejo que me lo de.
Gracias, un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Porqué un embalse que se encuentra al 100% practicamente no desembalsa????
Lo llevo siguiendo unos días y sube y sube pero nada de desembalsar!!
Alguien de la zona que nos cuente algo. :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Cómo sabes que no desembalsa?

----------


## REEGE

Por el Saih perdiguera... Lleva toda la semana igual... 0.5m3/s
Ya tiene los 104,5 Hm3 que puede almacenar.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues la verdad no se entiende, salvo que el de Jándula esté peor.

----------


## REEGE

El Jándula está a falta de unos 40Hm3... y tampoco está desembalsando...
http://www.chguadalquivir.es/saih/DesembalsesTabla.aspx

----------


## perdiguera

Estos de la CHG sólo quieren llenarlos todos.

----------


## montoro86

Segun me dijo mi tio que paso ayer por el muro comenzaba a desembalsar por su propio pie a las 5 y 30 de la tarde pero poquito y en la pagina de saih ponia que le faltaba 0.40 hm para llenarse. A veces los datos de saih no son fiables ya que solo los contrastan a las 8 de la mañana y lo demas es un calculo mas o menos.
La realidad que esta lleno y sigue subiendo el nivel ya que le entra mucha mas de la que le sale.
Esta tarde si me da tiempo ire a ver si puedo echar unas fotos para ponerlas.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Montoro86, los datos del Saih Guadalquivir, suelen ser a tiempo real y al menos desde que yo los sigo fallan muy poco, ahora mismo los coloco para ir siguiéndolos y uno de los motivos de que no desembalsa es porque no lo gestiona la CHG. Creo que es propiedad de Repsol, no?? Ya nos contaras y eso unas fotillos cuanto antes.
http://www.chguadalquivir.es/saih/Embalses.aspx

*E22_MONTORO 
Caudal Instantáneo: 4,25 m³/s* 
Y ahora mismo desembalsa ésta cantidad por labio fijo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> no lo gestiona la CHG. Creo que es propiedad de Repsol, no??


Qué poco me gustan los embalses de propiedad privada, mejor dicho, no me hacen ninguna gracia.

Si la Ley de Aguas y el Reglamento del DPH es muy claro... ¿porqué aún hoy se sigue permitiendo que las eléctricas y empresas privadas tengan embalses en propiedad?

----------


## perdiguera

A veces pecamos de rápidos, empezando por mí.
Si hubiésemos mirado la ficha de la SEPREM hubiésemos visto que no tiene desagües de fondo y que sólo tiene un aliviadero de labio fijo, por lo que hasta que no llegue al 100 % no desagua. 
Nos hubiésemos ahorrado unos cuantos mensajes.

----------


## REEGE

Discrepo contigo amigo Perdiguera, no me creo que un embalse y más de los denominados modernos por la fecha de su construcción no contenga desagües de fondo o algún otro órgano de desagüe...
Aquí tenéis una ficha interesante de dicho embalse.
http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publi...zo_3475_11.pdf

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A veces pecamos de rápidos, empezando por mí.
> Si hubiésemos mirado la ficha de la SEPREM hubiésemos visto que *no tiene desagües de fondo* y que sólo tiene un aliviadero de labio fijo, por lo que hasta que no llegue al 100 % no desagua. 
> Nos hubiésemos ahorrado unos cuantos mensajes.


¿Que no tiene desagües de fondo? Eso es imposible...

EDIT; Creo que te has equivocado con las fichas de Seprem. Has visto la ficha de la presa de Montoro antigua, en vez de la nueva (Montoro III)

----------


## REEGE

Ya lo he dicho anteriormente, os he adjuntado una ficha muy interesante de la revista obras públicas de dicho embalse...
Y si los tiene y de "buen tamaño"...jejeje
Algún día entenderemos ese misterio de porque quieren tenerlo al 100 y pico %!!! :Confused: 
Señor Brufau, diganos algo...jajaja

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Algún día entenderemos ese misterio de porque quieren tenerlo al 100 y pico %!!!
> Señor Brufau, diganos algo...jajaja


No le veo ningún sentido la verdad.

Una de dos: o los desagües no los pueden abrir, cosa que sería lamentable... o es que no se quieren molestar ni en abrirlos.

Vamos, que tampoco se tarda tanto entrar en la galería y abrir los desagües.

----------


## perdiguera

Tenéis razón F. Lázaro y REEGE, además la SPREM la da como en construcción 

Creo que la respuesta, a por qué está en construcción y al mantenimiento del llenado está en el último parágrafo del documento puesto por REEGE, que copio para mayor comodidad.




> c) Tercer escalón de llenado
> Este tercer escalón se extiende desde la cota final del escalón anterior (551 m) hasta la cota de aliviadero 565,75 m.
> Evidentemente, su comienzo debe hacerse cuando exista la completa seguridad de que, tanto la presa como las instalaciones y el terreno tienen un funcionamiento considerado como correcto en función de los datos obtenidos de inspección visual y de las mediciones dadas por la auscultación.
> Por tanto los incrementos de nivel del embalse no deben superar una velocidad de 25 cm al día y el mantenimiento de la cota final deberá ser como mínimo de un mes.

----------


## montoro86

Cierto que el embalse lo gestiona repsol pero conozco a la persona que esta en el muro y me dijo que la unica vez que mandaba datos era a las 8 de la mañana que durante el dia no mandaba mas y que no era fiable, aunque yo sigo a saih hace bastante tiempo y los datos son muy aproximados.

----------


## montoro86

> A veces pecamos de rápidos, empezando por mí.
> Si hubiésemos mirado la ficha de la SEPREM hubiésemos visto que no tiene desagües de fondo y que sólo tiene un aliviadero de labio fijo, por lo que hasta que no llegue al 100 % no desagua. 
> Nos hubiésemos ahorrado unos cuantos mensajes.


Tiene dos desagues de fondo yo ya los he visto desembalsar varias veces y hechan una cantidad grandisima de metros cubicos por segundo

----------


## REEGE

*Los Conductos de los Desagües de Fondo están
dotados de dos compuertas Bureau de 1,2 x 1,8 m en
cada conducto y que los conductos están blindados
con chapa de 12 mm de diámetro y están dotadas de
un conducto de aireación de 0,7 m de diámetro.*

*Altura de presa desde cimientos:
58,30 m.*

Perdiguera seguro que puede aportar algo sobre lo que esos dos bichos pueden llegar a desembalsar!!
Mucha, pero mucha agua puede salir por ahí!!!
Ah hoy he visto que Jándula ya está desembalsando después de sobrepasar el 85%.

----------


## montoro86

Aqui os dejo unas fotos hechas esta tarde a las 17h se puede ver la cota en una de ellas y cierto que es la cota que marca saih centimetro arriba o abajo,sigue subiendo y justu cuando me venia comenzaba a llover por la zona. Espero que os gusten las fotos y intentare de buscar alguna antigua de cuando tuvieron ace dos años los desagues de fondo abiertos para salir de la duda.

----------


## Luján

> *Los Conductos de los Desagües de Fondo están
> dotados de dos compuertas Bureau de 1,2 x 1,8 m en
> cada conducto y que los conductos están blindados
> con chapa de 12 mm de diámetro y están dotadas de
> un conducto de aireación de 0,7 m de diámetro.*
> 
> *Altura de presa desde cimientos:
> 58,30 m.*
> 
> ...


La ficha del MAGRAMA de la presa de Montoro III (http://sig.magrama.es/93/ClienteWS/s...alores=5130005):




> *7. DATOS DEL ALIVIADERO*
> 
> *Número total de aliviaderos en la presa:*
> 1
> 
> *Regulación:*
> No, Labio fijo.
> 
> *Capacidad (m3/s):*
> ...

----------


## montoro86

Aqui podeis ver bien lo que desembalsaba hoy a las 17 h.
Los desagues de fondo solo los abren en el caso de que pueda haber peligro de desbordamiento y ahora con lo poquito que tira no creo que los habran ya que quieren dejar el embalse con la mayor cantidad de agua posible al consumir 20 hm cubicos por año. Yo las veces que los vi abiertos era por que el agua llegaba mas de un metro por encima del labio fijo y el embalse se encontraba al 102 % de su capacidad.

----------


## montoro86

Para que salgais de la duda os pongo dos fotos de 2010 donde podeis ver los desagues de fondo, en la primera apenas se aprecian por la cantidad de agua que sale por el labio fijo pero estan abiertos y en la segunda unos dias despues se puede ver perfectamente el agua saliendo por los desagues de fondo y el labio fijo.
En otra ocasion vi los desagues de fondo echando bastante mas agua que en la foto. Si teneis alguna duda preguntar que lo que pueda intentare resolverlo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante la primera foto, menuda lamina de agua...
Uff, eso tiene que tener un buen cuenco ya que donde caiga!!jejeje
Bonito éste embalse por su forma de disipar la energía del agua, como se levanta.

----------


## montoro86

Aqui podeis ver una bonita foto de los desagues de fondo del montoro en marzo 2010.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cierto que el embalse lo gestiona repsol pero conozco a la persona que esta en el muro y me dijo que la unica vez que mandaba datos era a las 8 de la mañana que durante el dia no mandaba mas y que no era fiable, aunque yo sigo a saih hace bastante tiempo y los datos son muy aproximados.


Los datos generalmente sólo se mandan una vez al día, como bien dices a las 8 en punto de la mañana, todo lo relativo al embalse y los datos meteorológicos.

Ahora en muchos sitios tienen estaciones automáticas conectadas al SAIH y se mandan de forma automática, pero yo soy de la vieja escuela, de aquellos que mandaban los datos a través de las emisoras, que era lo que había cuando me crié entre este mundillo de las presas y los canales.

----------


## REEGE

*E22_MONTORO 
Caudal Instantáneo: 11,27 m³/s* 
Sigue aumentando el desembalse del Montoro, ahora mismo tiene que molar mucho ver esos m3 saltando por el aliviadero!!

----------


## montoro86

Hoy tiene que ser bonito ya que los 30 litros caidos entre hoy y ayer por la zona de fuencaliente han hecho de aumentar la lamina de 12 a 25 cm, ya que el rio montoro baja con bastante caudal.

----------


## REEGE

Lo dije anteriormente, la junta de los ríos Montoro y Fresnedas con sus dos presas desembalsando casi 20m3/s deben bajar preciosos para la cola del embalse del Jándula... Ya me gustaría poder acercarme a ese lugar, pero me es imposible!!

----------


## REEGE

Por la red he encontrado una foto del lugar, os pongo el sitio de donde la he cogido:
http://www.pueblos-espana.org/castil...amaral/283550/

----------


## REEGE

Y en ésta foto podéis ver el lugar donde se empiezan a mezclar las aguas de ambos ríos...
Sacada de la página anterior, que os la recomiendo por sus fotos!!
http://www.pueblos-espana.org/castil...amaral/283550/

----------


## montoro86

En el año 2009 cuando las inundaciones unos dias antes de llevarse el puente estuve alli y la verdad era impresionante el remolino que hacia el agua donde se juntan y la cantidad que bajaba y eso que no estaba rebosando el montoro, si llega a estar rebosando no se lo que hubiera pasado.
Un poquito mas arriba direcion al fresneda se junta tambien el ojailen a si que los metros cubicos de agua en ese punto son descomunales.Que pena no tener el video que grabe con el movil por que era impresionante.

----------


## montoro86

Hoy dia de descanso en el trabajo y ruta de fotos por los embalses de montoro y los dos pantanillos que le aportan el agua tablillas y montorillo. Voy a subirlas y espero que os gusten.

----------


## montoro86

Pinchar sobre las fotos para ampliar.
Aqui os dejo la primera tanda de fotos del embalse del montoro desembalsando una lamina de agua de 30 cm.
Segun saih esta desembalsando 14 metros cubicos por segundo hacia el jandula y 1,23 hectometros cubicos en 24 hs.

----------


## montoro86

Pinchar sobre las fotos para ampliar.
Aqui os dejo la segunda tanda de fotos donde se puede ver el desembalse desde otre perpectiva el gran cuenco que coje el agua y el rio montoro justo debajo de la presa.

----------


## montoro86

Pinchar sobre las fotos para ampliar.
Aqui os dejo una tanda de fotos de la presa del tablillas vertiendo agua al montoro.
Una presa que tiene unos 18 metros de altura pero que a quedado inundada casi en su totalidad por el recrecimiento de 16 metros de la presa de montoro 3.
Este embalse alberga 4 hm cubicos y recoje las aguas de buena parte del valle de alcudia a traves del rio tablillas.

----------


## montoro86

Pinchar sobre las fotos para ampliar.
Aqui la ultima tanda de fotos esta vez de la presa de montorillo o montoro 2 de 15 m de altura y que ha quedado inundada hasta llegar a juntarse los dos embalses
por el recrecimiento de la presa de montoro 3.
Este embalse en un bonito paraje alberga 3 hm cubicos y recoje las aguas desde fuencaliente,sierra madrona y sierra del rey a traves del rio montoro.

----------


## montoro86

Espero que os gusten las fotos y conozcais algo mas sobre el embalse de montoro y sus alrededores.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias Montoro86 por la tirada de fotos de tu querido Montoro y entorno, se ve  un sitio fabuloso y espero visitarlo pronto...
Un saludo.

----------


## VíctorPuertollano

> Porqué un embalse que se encuentra al 100% practicamente no desembalsa????
> Lo llevo siguiendo unos días y sube y sube pero nada de desembalsar!!
> Alguien de la zona que nos cuente algo.


 Hola, si, el embalse de Montoro ya lleva casi una semana aproximadamente desembalsando, hoy he estado allí y aunque sigue desembalsando, ahora es regular.
Me gustaría haber subido una foto que le he hecho esta tarde pero no sé donde o como hacerlo. Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Hola, si, el embalse de Montoro ya lleva casi una semana aproximadamente desembalsando, hoy he estado allí y aunque sigue desembalsando, ahora es regular.
> Me gustaría haber subido una foto que le he hecho esta tarde pero no sé donde o como hacerlo. Un saludo a todos.


Para subir fotos, lee el hilo que para eso tengo enlazado en mi firma. Seguro que alguna de las opciones posibles te resulta sencilla.

----------


## montoro86

> Hola, si, el embalse de Montoro ya lleva casi una semana aproximadamente desembalsando, hoy he estado allí y aunque sigue desembalsando, ahora es regular.
> Me gustaría haber subido una foto que le he hecho esta tarde pero no sé donde o como hacerlo. Un saludo a todos.


Victor primero tienes que registrarte en el foro.
Luego la forma que te a dicho lujan es una pero ay otra que a mi me parece mas facil arriba de donde escribes el mensaje pone titulo y debajo 3 barras de herramientas en la del medio ay un dibijito con una arbol te pones encima y pone image hay le das y puedes subir asta 5 de golpe es facil.
Un saludo y que se te de bien y nos puedas poner buenas fotos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Victor primero tienes que registrarte en el foro.
> Luego la forma que te a dicho lujan es una pero ay otra que a mi me parece mas facil arriba de donde escribes el mensaje pone titulo y debajo 3 barras de herramientas en la del medio ay un dibijito con una arbol te pones encima y pone image hay le das y puedes subir asta 5 de golpe es facil.
> Un saludo y que se te de bien y nos puedas poner buenas fotos.


Te falta decir que para que se vea la barra de título, has de entrar antes en avanzado.
Es decir el procedimiento es el siguiente:
Le das al botón de respuesta rápida, hay que apretar en ir a avanzado, y entonces te aparece lo de la barra del título y ahí también están las 3 barras y el dibujito del arbolito, sigues a partir de ahí el procedimiento explicado por montoro86.
Es muy fácil y efectivamente puedes subir hasta 5 fotos cada vez.

----------


## REEGE

Venga Victorpuertollano... queremos ver esas fotos!!!!jejeje

----------


## Luján

1º- No es necesario estar registrado para subir fotos. La primera que subí yo fue como no registrado.
2º- En el enlace que puse también está descrito el método de los adjuntos al foro. Quizás no con la versión actual del foro, pero sí que está.
3º- No hay que entrar en el editor avanzado para ver el iconito del recuadro con el árbol. En la barra de herramientas que aparece en el cuadro de respuesta rápida ya está, es el 3º por la derecha.
4º- Con este método, las imágenes tienen que cumplir unos parámetros: menos de 5 MB de peso, principalmente.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosa fotografía, no dudes en poner muchas más.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Espectacular imagen nocturna de la presa de Montoro. Como bien comenta el amigo Sergi, a seguir mostrándonos más imágenes que si tienen esta calidad, a buen seguro que nos encantarán a todos los foreros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bienvenido al foro juanchf6  :Smile: 

Fantástico comienzo con esas preciosas imágenes, muchas gracias por compartirlas.

Un consejo, intenta que las fotos no excedan de 1024x768, así se pueden visualizar de forma completa y no hay que andar desplazándose con las barras.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias  juanchf6 por animarte a poner material, lo que hace éste foro aún más grande!!
Un saludo y esperamos tus aportes.

----------


## montoro86

El embalse de montoro coge hoy su maxima cota desde que se hizo el nuevo muro con casi 3 hm cubicos de esceso de capacidad y al 103%.

----------


## REEGE

Fotos montoro86, hacen falta ya que es un hecho histórico.
Según Saih, suelta más de 30 m3/s.

----------


## montoro86

Nuevo record historico del embalse de montoro desembalsando 50000 litros por segundo al 103.67% de su capacidad y con casi 110 hm cubicos.Una pena que no halla podido ir hoy por alli pero ha pasado mi padre y le dije que hiciera fotos, con una poca de suerte las pondre la semana que viene.

----------


## REEGE

> Nuevo record historico del embalse de montoro desembalsando 50000 litros por segundo al 103.67% de su capacidad y con casi 110 hm cubicos.Una pena que no halla podido ir hoy por alli


No te preocupes que yo si he ido...jejeje
Que ganas tenía de disfrutar de una tarde así.
Comenzé viendo desde San Lorenzo de Calatrava lo majestuoso del Valle de Alcudia, el río montoro, el fresnedas, la junta de los ríos, decenas de buitres leonados y algunos negros a escasos metros de mi, cormoranes y garzas en los pocos remansos que he visto, el puente inundable que tiró el río, el record del montoro, mestanza... que paisajes y que montón de agua.
Os pongo el aperitivo.

----------


## REEGE

50m3/s  desde muy cerquita.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno os pongo otras pocas fotos de un precioso y nuevo embalse, el paisaje desde San Lorenzo de Calatrava hasta llegar a él, simplemente espectacular. Espero volver más despacio... Y sin lluvia ya que hizo un dia de muchas lluvias por toda la zona.
Bueno espero que os guste mi paso por el Montoro...

----------


## FEDE

Excelentes fotos REEGE, y un desembalse con un agua muy limpia, como estamos disfrutando jejeje.., muchas gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas fotos REEGE, muchas gracias por mostrarnos a la "super-Fresneda" tirando agua, jeje  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo artista.

----------


## REEGE

Otras poquitas fotos para completar el record de éste novedoso embalse del sur oeste de Ciudad Real y que está "ayudando" mucho para esa avenida que está vivivendo el Jándula!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Hasta me encontré con un precioso arco iris...

----------


## montoro86

Nuevo record del montoro en la cota 566.51 y desembalsando 55 m3/s en una lamina de 76 cm y sigue subiendo. Reege al final hice fotos el domingo pero al ver las tuyas no las subi a ver si pones las de la junta de los rios que como vi que habias hecho no pase por alli.

----------


## REEGE

Las fotos de la junta de los ríos y todo mi trayecto hasta el montoro lo puse en el hilo RIO FRESNEDAS por si quieres verlo y disfrutarlo. Un abrazo.

----------


## montoro86

El embalse de montoro alcanzo su nivel maximo hoy de madrugada cuando llego a estar en la cota 566.65 con una lamina de 90 cm y 110 hm cubicos casi al 104 % de su capacidad desembalsando 75 m3 segundo aproximadamente. Cada año se va superando el record de este embalse.

----------


## REEGE

Me parece a mi que tardaremos muchos, muchos años para volver a ver los embalses de la cuenca del Guadalquivir en éstos niveles.
Esa lámina de 90cm habría que haberle hecho una foto por si no la volvemos a ver más!!
Otra vez Jándula, Montoro y Fresnedas han estado muy a la altura y han desmostrado su poder formando un gran río.

----------


## montoro86

> Preciosas fotos REEGE, muchas gracias por mostrarnos a la "super-Fresneda" tirando agua, jeje 
> 
> Un abrazo artista.


F.Lazaro las fotos son sel montoro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F.Lazaro las fotos son sel montoro.


Sé que es la presa de Montoro, es inconfundible.

La llamo "super-Fresneda", porque parece la hermana mayor de La Fresneda, su estructura es prácticamente idéntica, solo que mucho más grande.

----------


## montoro86

El embalse de montoro alcanza su nivel maximo hoy 1 de abril a las 15 horas con una cota de 567.17 albergando 113.34 hm3 y desembalsando hacia el jandula 150m3/s al 108% de su capacidad. La lamina es de 1 metro 43 centimetros. Habra fotos pero no las podre poner asta el jueves.De record lo de este embalse y lo de el jandula posiblemente tambien con una lamina de 90 cmen la cota 355 y con 333 hm3 desembalsando 360m3/s,con la colaboracion del fresneda que si no esta en record le flata poco ya no lo confirmara Reege.

----------


## montoro86

Para ver las fotos en grandes pinchar sobre ellas.
Aqui os dejo unas fotos de la increible lamina de agua que desembalsaba el embalse del montoro el dia 1 de abril con unos 150 m3/s el jandula.
Record historico desde que se hizo el embalse.
La de la cota es espectacular ya que el embalse rebosa sobre la cota 565.60 mas o menos.

----------


## montoro86

Para ver las fotos en grandes pinchar sobre ellas.
Aqui os dejo otra tanda de fotos del rio montoro y del embalse.

----------


## Avioneto

Al final conseguí pasarme, pero ya volveré con un poco más de tiempo. Impresionante cómo está el Montoro!!

 

Un abrazo Montoro86!!

----------


## REEGE

Está precioso y que verdecito está todo... La verdad es que así están casi todos nuestros embalses, pero una pasada que este con los días tan largos que tenemos y el montón de días que lleva desembalsado.
Y no te pasaste por su hermano pequeño (Fresnedas)?? Y es girarte un poquito y ya mismo estás allí...jajaja :Big Grin:

----------


## Avioneto

> Está precioso y que verdecito está todo... La verdad es que así están casi todos nuestros embalses, pero una pasada que este con los días tan largos que tenemos y el montón de días que lleva desembalsado.
> Y no te pasaste por su hermano pequeño (Fresnedas)?? Y es girarte un poquito y ya mismo estás allí...jajaja


No creas que no me acordé macho, pero ya no me dió tiempo a más. A ver si paso por Zuacorta y me acerco de nuevo al Fresnedas para saludarte.   :Wink:

----------

